# Phrag Cleola



## TDT (Mar 16, 2014)

This has been open for 3 or 4 days now. It was quite green when first opening, now a lovely white. I'm thrilled with this slipper! Thanks to my daughter for her photography skills.


----------



## bullsie (Mar 16, 2014)

Jumpin' pussycats!!!! I have been wanting this for some time. It is gorgeous - lucky you!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 16, 2014)

Very delicate. Nice roots.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 16, 2014)

Nice white Bloom!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 16, 2014)

That is a beauty! I am really loving all these white phrags...the green hue is a great addition!


----------



## eteson (Mar 16, 2014)

Amazing!!!
Love, love, love it.


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2014)

Very delicate and very, very pretty.


----------



## eaborne (Mar 17, 2014)

Neat!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 17, 2014)

very nice,and well grown


----------



## Secundino (Mar 17, 2014)

Very charming!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 17, 2014)

Yay schlimii hybrids! I have a few 'white' Phrag hybrids and I know this is a hard one to find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 18, 2014)

I need one.

WOW!


----------

